# Passiv gekühlter Gaming PC?



## Worrel (25. Februar 2021)

Da bin ich jetzt über dieses Video gestolpert:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zG52UVN0XWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und finde das Thema jetzt ziemlich interessant. Einen Gaming PC, der 0(!) dB Geräusche macht, fände ich schon mega gut.

Allerdings ist mir das Vorgehen im Video auf den ersten Blick doch ein wenig zu riskant. Wenn ich eine Grafikkarte in ein Standard Gehäuse einbaue, habe ich ja immer noch Garantie - aber wenn ich den Lüfter abmache, dürfte diese dann futsch sein.  

Natürlich funktioniert das Konzept bei diesem Gehäuse dadurch, *daß man *den Lüfter eben ersetzt ...

... daher die Frage: gibt es irgendwo fertig konfigurierte passive Gaming PCs oder wenigstens welche, die man selber mit kompletten Bauteilen zusammen bauen kann, ohne sie auseinander nehmen zu müssen?

Als Zielleistung würde ich einen 
_AMD 7 3700 oder vergleichbare Intel CPU (?) +
NVidia RTX 3060 TI_
anvisieren wie schon in diesem Thread beschrieben.

Auch wenn ich mit "passiv gekühlt" angefangen habe: welche empfehlenswerten nicht-passiven Bauteile gibt es für AQAP* PCs?

*as quiet as possible


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2021)

Bei der GPU-Leistung passiv kühlen ? Hab das Video zugegebenermaßen noch nicht gesehen. Kann mir da aber nur eine Kühlung über große Kühlkörper und eine effizient ausgelegte Wasserkühlung vorstellen. Bei einer RTX 3070 aufwärts hingegen dürfte aber selbst das eng werden oder ? Und bei der CPU ähnlich.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2021)

Hint: bei dem Gehäuse sind die Rippen des Gehäuses selbst Teil des Kühlkörpers. 

und 3070 aufwärts ist bei mir gar nicht das Thema.


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei der GPU-Leistung passiv kühlen ? Hab das Video zugegebenermaßen noch nicht gesehen. Kann mir da aber nur eine Kühlung über große Kühlkörper und eine effizient ausgelegte Wasserkühlung vorstellen. Bei einer RTX 3070 aufwärts hingegen dürfte aber selbst das eng werden oder ? Und bei der CPU ähnlich.


Die Leistung hat er schlussendlich auch runtergeregelt, weils mit den Standarteinstellungen ein wenig zu heiss wurde. Man holt also mit so einem System nicht das Maximum raus. 
Sich also eine Graka für 800.- zuzulegen um sie danach einzubremsen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2021)

Meine die Tage ein ähnliches Thema bei Gamestar gelesen zu haben, da ging es auch um eine rein passive Kühlung über ein spezielles Gehäuse. 

Der Haken dabei allerdings: Das Vieh ist 15 (!) kg schwer.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2021)

Wenns einmal steht ist es doch Wurst.  . Was mich irgendwann mal reizen würde wäre eine WAKÜ. Aber dazu brauche ich Zeit und Muße. Aber ein System herunterregeln damit die passive Kühlung funktioniert ? Gut als normaler PC ok. Aber als Gamingsystem eher eine suboptimale Idee.


----------



## Free23 (25. Februar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenns einmal steht ist es doch Wurst.  . Was mich irgendwann mal reizen würde wäre eine WAKÜ. Aber dazu brauche ich Zeit und Muße. Aber ein System herunterregeln damit die passive Kühlung funktioniert ? Gut als normaler PC ok. Aber als Gamingsystem eher eine suboptimale Idee.


Ist ja nur die Frage, wieviel Kompromiss man bereit ist, zu machen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2021)

Das stimmt auch wieder. Und wie gesagt bei einem System wo keine großen Leistungsanforderungen anstehen sicher auch eine gute Lösung. Aber die Leistungseinbuße dürfte nicht ohne sein. Da lieber kaufe ich mir ein gut gekapselten Tower und lebe mit ein paar db statt die Leistung herunterzuregeln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2021)

Habs das Monster gefunden:





__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.de


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habs das Monster gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber das Netzteil ausserhalb....
Das ist ja beschiss


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2021)

Mit einer kompletten Wasserkühlung kriegst du auch mit einem normalen Gehäuse einen lautlosen PC hin. Der ist zwar nicht bei 0,0 dB, aber so leise, dass du den nicht hören kannst, außer vlt du gehst auf 10-20cm mit dem Kopf ran. Es braucht nur genug Radiatoren und Lüfter, die Lüfter drehen dann so langsam wie möglich.

Ich hatte so was mit einr R9 290, die ja sehr heiß werden kann, und 2-3 verschiedenen CPUs als Kombi. 2 große Radiatoren, insgesamt 7 Lüfter. So eine Wasserkühlung kostet halt dann locker mit allen Kühlkörpern um die 600€...


----------



## nevermind85 (25. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mit "passiv gekühlt" angefangen habe: welche empfehlenswerten nicht-passiven Bauteile gibt es für AQAP* PCs?
> 
> *as quiet as possible



Kommt letztlich doch drauf an, was Du damit vor hast. Wenn ein Lüfter erlaubt ist, kannst Du ganz gut mit Heatpipes arbeiten und die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse mittels Lüfter ableiten. 
Ich habe mal in einem etwas anderen Bereich eine Kühllösung gesehen, die ich recht clever fand.
Dabei ging es.... um ein etwas stärkeres Leuchtmittel für die Aufzucht von... *Pflanzen* 😂
Diese Lampen können bei längerer Last gerne mal bis zu 200 Grad heiß werden, was der Anzucht nicht zuträglich ist. Da man aber ohnehin eine Lüftung braucht, wird die Lampe einfach in den Lüftungskreislauf mit einbezogen. Vorne kommt viel kühle Luft rein und hinten kommt ne Menge heiße Abluft raus. Wäre sowas vielleicht was für Dich? 
Sieht nicht schön aus, aber das kann die Temperatur sehr gut runterregeln und theoretisch könnte man das auch so gestalten/ verstecken, dass keinerlei Geräusche bei Dir ankommen.
Ansonsten gibts auch heute noch diverse passiv gekühlte Komponenten; aber speziell bei CPU und GPU dürftest Du weit vom Begriff „Gaming“ entfernt sein.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2021)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Diese Lampen können bei längerer Last gerne mal bis zu 200 Grad heiß werden, was der Anzucht nicht zuträglich ist. Da man aber ohnehin eine Lüftung braucht, wird die Lampe einfach in den Lüftungskreislauf mit einbezogen. Vorne kommt viel kühle Luft rein und hinten kommt ne Menge heiße Abluft raus. Wäre sowas vielleicht was für Dich?


Du meinst, irgendwie in eine Art Klimanlagen Luftbewegung "einbauen"?

Geht hier schlecht, meine "Klimaanlage" heißt "Fenster auf/zu"


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2021)

Was übrigens inzwischen auch eine Option ist, derer sich viele gar nicht bewusst sind: den PC einfach weit weg vom Sitzplatz hinstellen, so dass der allein deswegen schon kaum mehr oder gar nicht zu hören ist. HDMI/DVI-Kabel für den Monitor können problemlos 10-20m lang sein sein, ebenso ein Verlängerungskabel für die Lautsprecher. Kabellose Mäuse/Tastaturen sind schon längst nicht mehr mit einer nenenswerten Latenz behaftet, sofern man nicht unbedingt zum 15€-Set greift (wobei selbst das vielen auch ausreichen würde), und etliche Games lassen sich auch kabellos per Xbox Controller gut spielen, da braucht man nur einen zuverlässigen Bluetooth-Stick am PC.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was übrigens inzwischen auch eine Option ist, derer sich viele gar nicht bewusst sind: den PC einfach weit weg vom Sitzplatz hinstellen, so dass der allein deswegen schon kaum mehr oder gar nicht zu hören ist....


Das sagst du mir jetzt. 
Jetzt, wo ich gerade das Wohnzimmer von links auf rechts kremple und mit Möbel, Regal- und Schrankinhalten Real Life Tetris spiele.
Und der Rechnerplatz rechts neben meinen Beinen eigentlich fest eingeplant ist.

Naja, davon ab: momentan höre ich von jeder Stelle im Zimmer, ob der Rechner an ist ...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das sagst du mir jetzt.
> Jetzt, wo ich gerade das Wohnzimmer von links auf rechts kremple und mit Möbel, Regal- und Schrankinhalten Real Life Tetris spiele.
> Und der Rechnerplatz rechts neben meinen Beinen eigentlich fest eingeplant ist.
> 
> Naja, davon ab: momentan höre ich von jeder Stelle im Zimmer, ob der Rechner an ist ...


Dann muss Dein Rechner relativ laut oder das Zimmer sehr klein sein    Wenn ein PC mit moderner Lüftung ein Stück wegsteht und dann auch noch quasi nicht im Sichtfeld von deinem Platz aus zu sehen ist, müsste er an sich kaum wahrnehmbar sein. Mit Pech kann er natürlich genau an einem Platz stehen, wo er wegen Schall-Reflexionen sogar rel. laut wird - aber es sollte eigentlich ein leiser Platz zu finden sein.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann muss Dein Rechner relativ laut oder das Zimmer sehr klein sein    Wenn ein PC mit moderner Lüftung ein Stück wegsteht und dann auch noch quasi nicht im Sichtfeld von deinem Platz aus zu sehen ist, müsste er an sich kaum wahrnehmbar sein. Mit Pech kann er natürlich genau an einem Platz stehen, wo er wegen Schall-Reflexionen sogar rel. laut wird - aber es sollte eigentlich ein leiser Platz zu finden sein.


~5m x 5m
Und wenn nicht gerade die Haustür bimmelt (also für andere Mieter/denn das Zimmer ist direkt neben der Haustür) oder durchs Treppenhaus poltert, höre ich hier dank Doppelverglasung keine anderen Geräuschquellen.


Ähm ... lol.
Ich hab mir jetzt mal FanCtrl installiert und einen Lüfter von 100% auf 40% runtergestellt und hör nur noch 10% des bisherigen PC Geräusches  ... 

Wie kann man denn rausfinden, welcher Lüfter/Temperaturfühler zu welcher Einstellung in so einem Programm gehört?

Hmm .. da ist ein Temperaturfühler Wert, der schwankt auch bei 100% Kühlerleistung die ganze Zeit zwischen knapp 70° und 120° rum ... das kann doch keine korrekt gemessene Temperatur sein ... vor allem, wenn der Rest bei 30-50° liegt (jetzt gerade quasi Leerlauf, also nur das "Im Browser Fenster tippen und Werte ablesen")


----------



## nevermind85 (26. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du meinst, irgendwie in eine Art Klimanlagen Luftbewegung "einbauen"?
> 
> Geht hier schlecht, meine "Klimaanlage" heißt "Fenster auf/zu"


Doch, das müsste auch bei Deiner Fenster-Klimatisierung funktionieren 
Ich versuche mal, das mit Symbolen darzustellen:

O===|_|===0

Die Beiden Nullen stehen für einen Lüfter (kennst Du vielleicht diese Lüfter für fensterlose Badezimmer? Solche sind dafür ideal). Davon brauchst Du aber m.E.n. nur einen, je nachdem, wie herum die ihn verbaust, wird 
a) Luft über die andere Öffnung angesaugt oder
b) Luft in das System geblasen

Die =-Zeichen stehen für Klimaschläuche, die werden per Schelle an dem Ding in der Mitte (also der PC ) angebracht, wodurch der Kühlkreislauf mehr oder weniger dicht ist. Der Geräuschpegel entsteht so im wesentlichen da, wo der Lüfter angebracht ist. In einer Mietwohnung sicherlich etwas blöd, weil man den eher nicht nach draußen legen kann, aber da sind der Kreativität bei der Schalldämmung kaum Grenzen gesetzt.
Die Hardware muss dann natürlich mit ausreichend Passiv-Kühlkörpern ausgestattet sein. Die dürften aber weitaus effektiver arbeiten als in einem "Normalen PC" da durch die Lüftung permanent Warmluft abtransportiert wird. Letztlich machen aktiv gekühlte Komponenten nicht anderes, nur dass man so halt nur einen Lüfter hat, dessen Luft durch den gesamten PC geflutet wird. Klingt für mich jedenfalls nach einem interessanten Projekt


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ~5m x 5m
> Und wenn nicht gerade die Haustür bimmelt (also für andere Mieter/denn das Zimmer ist direkt neben der Haustür) oder durchs Treppenhaus poltert, höre ich hier dank Doppelverglasung keine anderen Geräuschquellen.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist, womit du misst. Manche Tools lesen die Werte einfach nur falsch aus, das kann bei FanControl der Fall sein. idR ist das Tool des Mainboardherstellers am besten, oder man regelt die Kurven direkt im BIOS, was bei modernen Boards meistens geht.

Du kannst aber auch mal die einzelnen Lüfter alle auf zB 30-40% stellen und dann getrennt immer einen auf 100% - dan weißt du, welcher Menüpunkt zu welchem Lüfter gehört.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, womit du misst. Manche Tools lesen die Werte einfach nur falsch aus, das kann bei FanControl der Fall sein. idR ist das Tool des Mainboardherstellers am besten, oder man regelt die Kurven direkt im BIOS, was bei modernen Boards meistens geht.
> 
> Du kannst aber auch mal die einzelnen Lüfter alle auf zB 30-40% stellen und dann getrennt immer einen auf 100% - dan weißt du, welcher Menüpunkt zu welchem Lüfter gehört.


Irgendwie tut sich nur was, wenn ich den ersten regele - und dann eigentlich auch nur in der Lautstärke.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut sich nur was, wenn ich den ersten regele


Sind denn die Lüfter überhaupt alle direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen?




Worrel schrieb:


> - und dann eigentlich auch nur in der Lautstärke.


Wobei sollte sich denn sonst noch was tun?


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind denn die Lüfter überhaupt alle direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen?


Gute Frage. Ich würde eigentlich denken, ich hab nur einen - daher wäre die nächste Idee, ob das eine der Netzteil Lüfter sein kann ...?
was der dritte darstellen sollte, wüßte ich jetzt nicht mal ansatzweise, da CPU und GPU separat aufgelistet sind...

Aber dann sollte der entsprechende Eintrag  ja eigentlich deaktiviert sein ...


Herbboy schrieb:


> Wobei sollte sich denn sonst noch was tun?


Nun ja, wenn der richtig kühlt, sollte sich beim Runterregeln ja auch was an der Temperatur ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich würde eigentlich denken, ich hab nur einen - daher wäre die nächste Idee, ob das eine der Netzteil Lüfter sein kann ...?


Netzteillüfter sind bei Markenmodellen an sich sehr leise, aber es gibt auch welche mit lautem Lüfter.



Worrel schrieb:


> was der dritte darstellen sollte, wüßte ich jetzt nicht mal ansatzweise, da CPU und GPU separat aufgelistet sind...


Die Tools finden da oft irgendwelche Werte/Sensoren, obwohl da gar nichts ist. Aber du kannst doch einfach mal in den PC schauen, dann siehst du ja, welche Lüfter überhaupt am Mainboard angeschlossen sind bzw. ob es nur der CPU-Lüfter ist und sonst keiner,



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber dann sollte der entsprechende Eintrag  ja eigentlich deaktiviert sein ...
> 
> Nun ja, wenn der richtig kühlt, sollte sich beim Runterregeln ja auch was an der Temperatur ändern.


Nicht zwingend. Es kann sein, dass der Kühler in Verbindung mit deiner CPU schon bei zB 40% seine maximale Effektivität erreicht hat. D.h. die warme Luft NOCH schneller wegzubringen und frische Luft NOCH schneller heranzubringen hat vielleicht gar keinen Effekt mehr. Dann hast du bei 40% und 80% quasi identische Temperaturen. Vor allem, wenn durch die Gehäuselüfter sowieso genug Luftstrom da ist. Es kann ebenso sein, dass der Effekt der Temperatur nur ganz ganz langsam abläuft, vor allem wenn die CPU nicht "richtig heiß" ist.


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber du kannst doch einfach mal in den PC schauen, dann siehst du ja, welche Lüfter überhaupt am Mainboard angeschlossen sind bzw. ob es nur der CPU-Lüfter ist und sonst keiner,


Stimmt. 
Aber ich räum zur Zeit das Zimmer von links auf rechts und von hinten nach vorne und hab daher momentan genug damit zu tun, das alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu erledigen 
(u.a. die Pfosten von meinem Hochbett neu zusammenzubauen; CDs aus dem Regal in Kisten, Regal in anderes Zimmer; CDs wieder ins Regal, damit die Kistenfür was anderes frei sind und ähnliche Späße - fühlt sich an wie Real-Life Tetris ) ..., 

da hab ich ich momentan keinen Bock, unter den Schreibtisch zu kriechen und am Rechner rumzumachen. Den hab ich beim hin und her Räumen schon früh genug in der Hand und _dann _schau ich mal.


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2021)

Zwar nicht passiv, aber dennoch interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3_sy3-c6LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_E8uYQHQbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

